# Oh great...Another Stacey Pressman Article



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/pressman/030827.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I have decided I will NOT read anything that comes out of that woman's keyboard. She is a sad excuse for a woman.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

One of her articles was about the "Sexiest Fat Men" SHe cant be taken seriously


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I have decided I will NOT read anything that comes out of that woman's keyboard. She is a sad excuse for a woman.


Ditto. :yes:


----------

